# Getting square inside corners



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Mesh, straight flex, and corner trowels...... This one went south fast....


Don't It always!:whistling :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden view said:


> This might be your problem. You should be able to squeeze all the extra mud out easily. *Leave a big old pile on the floor* when you're done like the pros do.


Oh man, am I a pro then!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Blacktop posted some good videos a ways back regarding taping inside corners.
> 
> Thin mud is key to bedding tape.
> 
> Taped Inside corners will by thier very nature are not square, trick is doing the absolute least amount of build up. Build up shouldn't be much more than the thickness of the tape, iadeally.


The wipe down knife is really important too. Buying a knife straight off the shelf and trying to wipe angle tapes with it is hard to do. 


Like you said Wax. All you need beneath the tape is just enough for it to stick. The mud has glue in it ! It will stick no matter how much you thin it down. Blisters can occur when one tends to go to far ahead of themselves . Or don't have enough mud beneath the tape. 
Wiping flat tapes or angles the blade needs to be square but dull. If that makes any sense . 

I made this vid while working on a home 4 hours from home [one way] I was sleeping on the floor at nights . So forgive me if I seem a little floaty and hungover!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> Here, let a hack help you out...
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f4/spare-bedroom-remodel-200010/
> 
> ...


Man, I just want to kick that guy square in the arse.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh man, am I a pro then!!!


Not If you leave a big glob at the bottom of every angle !!:no:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Not If you leave a big glob at the bottom of every angle !!:no:



picky, picky, picky


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Man, I just want to kick that guy square in the arse.


If you did, I be forced to smash you over the head with my 4ft specialty blade :laughing:

You oughta see me scoop mud out of the bucket with this thing :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> Here, let a hack help you out...
> 
> remohttp://www.contractortalk.com/f4/spare-bedroom-200010/del-
> 
> ...


Oh my ! 

remohttp://www.contractortalk.com/f4/spare-bedroom-200010/del-


Have you been back to look at that job lately ?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> If you did, I be forced to smash you over the head with my 4ft specialty blade :laughing:
> 
> You oughta see me scoop mud out of the bucket with this thing :whistling


Dunno what a 4ft long anything gets used for when it comes to drywall, but it shore nuff looks purty and straight. Seems such a waste to get it all twisty over my hard hade. 

I'm swiss german - cracking me with something like that will just maybe make me scalp itch.

I still got one of those corner knives - use it for scooping corn to put in the feeder.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Oh my !
> 
> remohttp://www.contractortalk.com/f4/spare-bedroom-200010/del-
> 
> ...


I see jobs back 25 years on a regular basis, that house is right next door to me...what am i looking for, all those mysterious cracks that are supposed to occur? 

I see more failure in paper tape jobs then I ever have mesh...and I've seen a lot. The only time I entertain paper would be in new construction/green frame.

Plaster, remods, patchwork, all get mesh.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Dunno what a 4ft long anything gets used for when it comes to drywall, but it shore nuff looks purty and straight. Seems such a waste to get it all twisty over my hard hade.
> 
> I'm swiss german - cracking me with something like that will just maybe make me scalp itch.
> 
> I still got one of those corner knives - use it for scooping corn to put in the feeder.


If I hit you with it twice, will you get jock itch?...That be enough for me :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> I see jobs back 25 years on a regular basis, that house is right next door to me...what am i looking for, all those mysterious cracks that are supposed to occur?
> 
> I see more failure in paper tape jobs then I ever have mesh...and I've seen a lot. The only time I entertain paper would be in new construction/green frame.
> 
> Plaster, remods, patchwork, all get mesh.


Fair enough! :thumbsup: I get what your sayin.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

dielectricunion said:


> It's a lot easier using bucket mud but right now I'm using Durabond 90 minute.
> 
> I seem to either have too much mud trapped under the tape, which leads to an obtuse corner, or not enough and I get spots that won't stick.


If you add enough water to Durabond to get it easy to work with, you've added too much water. IMO, it's easiest to control the bed thickness when working with Durabond by using a trowel. Corner trowels get a bad rap because most of them are crappy. 

When you wipe the tape, use a trowel or a stiff knife, or move your finger tips closer to the knife edge if the knife is flexible.

Or just use thinned bucket mud - that's the easiest.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

hdavis said:


> If you add enough water to Durabond to get it easy to work with, you've added too much water. IMO, it's easiest to control the bed thickness when working with Durabond by using a trowel. *Corner trowels get a bad rap because most of them are crappy.*
> 
> When you wipe the tape, use a trowel or a stiff knife, or move your finger tips closer to the knife edge if the knife is flexible.
> 
> Or just use thinned bucket mud - that's the easiest.


I don't think a lot of people have the dexterity to use corners trowels effectively...you gotta be a hawk guy. Mine are old Marshalltowns and ground down and manipulated into perfection. I protect them with my life.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> I don't think a lot of people have the dexterity to use corners trowels effectively...you gotta be a hawk guy. Mine are old Marshalltowns and ground down and manipulated into perfection. I protect them with my life.


Sorry seal....But there will never be a day that I will use a corner spoon! 





NEVER! :no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Sorry seal....But there will never be a day that I will use a corner spoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But in reality, to pass that kinda judgement, one must have tried it to be so resolute...would you not agree?

You big fibber :laughing: You probably use yours for bird feed too!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> The wipe down knife is really important too. Buying a knife straight off the shelf and trying to wipe angle tapes with it is hard to do.
> 
> 
> Like you said Wax. All you need beneath the tape is just enough for it to stick. The mud has glue in it ! It will stick no matter how much you thin it down. Blisters can occur when one tends to go to far ahead of themselves . Or don't have enough mud beneath the tape.
> ...


Thanks for posting that again! I thought it was you I saw using the wool corner roller. I bought one recently a really like it for my inside corners! Also tried the thinned mud and paint roller for my skim coat too!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Thanks for posting that again! I thought it was you I saw using the wool corner roller. I bought one recently a really like it for my inside corners! Also tried the thinned mud and paint roller for my skim coat too!


Davis paint company makes the best wool rollers ... That I've seen . Marshall town and Bon tool rollers are not that great. 

http://www.jobsiteready.com/product/corner-rollers/DAVIS-3-inch-Corner-Roller


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, off topic. But what's a hook bill knife used for?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> Hey, off topic. But what's a hook bill knife used for?


Cleaning cobbles off a recess cut. Some hangers use it in place of a rasp. 

Down here in the south . Most would call it A tobacco knife .


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Cleaning cobbles off a recess cut. Some hangers use it in place of a rasp.
> 
> Down here in the south . Most would call it A tobacco knife .


Sweet. Thanks. 

Now what are cobbles?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Sorry seal....But there will never be a day that I will use a corner spoon!


Professional Finishers don't use corner knifes.....:thumbsup:



superseal said:


> But in reality, to pass that kinda judgement, one must have tried it to be so resolute...would you not agree? You big fibber :laughing: You probably use yours for bird feed too!


I tried one once years ago.I still have it..........:whistling



JR Shepstone said:


> Hey, off topic. But what's a hook bill knife used for?


Linoleum knife. :thumbup:
Rarely seen. I tried using one in the early 80's. Worthless in my opinion. I still have it.............:whistling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Cleaning cobbles off a recess cut. Some hangers use it in place of a rasp.
> 
> Down here in the south . Most would call it A tobacco knife .


Crazy. Up here, we used to call them lino knives.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got one in my toolbox as well...lino knife is what it's marketed as. I don't think I've ever used it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> Sweet. Thanks.
> 
> Now what are cobbles?


Think dingleberries or boogers :laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Crazy. Up here, we used to call them lino knives.


Call them tuckers here. Carpet guys use them.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Linoleum knife for sure but you must be over 50 to know what linoleum is.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Another vote for linoleum knife. I'm uh... 51. Yeah, 51. :whistling:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Another vote for linoleum knife. I'm uh... 51. Yeah, 51. :whistling:


We're the same age? :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If a plasterer can figure it out, I don't know why a drywaller can't. My plaster buddy had something like this:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...-Trowel.html?gclid=CIn83_X67MgCFUMTHwodgXcPXw

The fixed ones generally are crap. If you buy one, you have to bend it to get it to be decent, but some just can't be turned into something worthwhile. Even then, with Durabond I use it with 2 hands - one pulling, and one flexing the 2 trailing edges to get the exact profile I want. I still wipe and square up the inside radius afterwards. 

Most of the time, there's a better way to do it, but for stiff hot mud and mesh this can work pretty well after you've bent up a few and thrown them out until you can get one that works.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I use 90 all the time to do repairs or to spot out a house, I fold the tape first then apply mud to corner I use a 5" knife then press tape into corner I start at about 8" below ceiling corner I hold paper with my 5" knife an then pull with my 8" knife I also take mud that builds up on my knife an apply to wall like mounds on the tape then once tape is bedded I use my 8" from top to bottom of the wall an No mud goes on the floors its for walls and ceilings!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It's pretty hard to get good at taping as a casual occasional thing. Consider in their first year, a taper might do a couple hundred thousand feet of board, and they're just starting to get good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> It's pretty hard to get good at taping as a casual occasional thing. Consider in their first year, a taper might do a couple hundred thousand feet of board, and they're just starting to get good.


My father a 37 year taper had many "cubs". He wouldn't even allow them to use any of the auto tools except the nail spotter, roller and glazer until they could do a decent job hand taping. 

It usually takes about 4 years (on average) of taping daily to become decent. 

Although there's certainly exceptions.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I was taught by an old hand taper. Corners done with regular compound and a four inch knife. His trick was to always wipe first the last board sheeted. This sets the corner straight instead of your knife slipping into the crack.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I don't do much, but when I do occasionally, I cheat this way: 1) fold the dry tape hard on the crease


I cheat also.. but I use the foil-backed tape. It doesn't matter how my corner pieces butt up against each other. As long as I can make the tape perfectly plumb, I get a pretty square looking corner.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I'm wiping inside corners I keep mud out of the corner (I pull it tight). It keeps the knife from dragging through the mud.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My father a 37 year taper had many "cubs". He wouldn't even allow them to use any of the auto tools except the nail spotter, roller and glazer until they could do a decent job hand taping.
> 
> It usually takes about 4 years (on average) of taping daily to become decent.
> 
> Although there's certainly exceptions.


It took me 30 years. Now I think I'm ready to start charging for time!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

'''''''


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> It took me 30 years. Now I think I'm ready to start charging for time!!


Notice I said decent


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

No coat is your friend ! at least for a few years anyway!! I mean it is drywall! :whistling If you want perfect walls and ceilings for the next 30 years call a plasterer !


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> No.......what you meant to say is....I can't .or don't have the ability to get a perfect 90 with paper...so I have to use fail-flex. :laughing: your a sharp dude Rob...and I do admire your abilities ! But you can't win this one. I can't see any good reason why vinyl tape should be used on a 90. Especially fail-flex. ,,and please don't tell me you use it on the outside corners too!! And how do you meet your three ways with the fail-flex ? Do you over lap it like paper? IF so then that's not a square 3 way..,,Hey don't take offense to this post bro. It's 6:25. And I'm 4 beers in ..so:whistling


No offense taken. I can tape a corner with any tape. It's just faster for me to do it with straight flex. It also requires fewer pulls.

I'm working on a bathroom right now. I'll post the pics of the failed paper on nearly all of the corners. Installations fall due to improper installation not product (paper versus staight flex). It's a proven product. That's why I can saying the same to you, you just don't have the ability to install it properly.

As for three ways, you 45 the cuts. Let's face it, no corner is ever a true 90. And when you overlap paper is no longer square. You and I know drywall is about looks and not precise measurements.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Capt Sheetrock . That was his line. And he's right .. That's all that really matters!


What ever happened to the Captain. :detective:


I use Straight Flex on almost all my jobs under 20 boards. :thumbsup:


All tapes fail on occasion.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

big shoe said:


> what ever happened to the captain. :detective:
> 
> 
> I use straight flex on almost all my jobs under 20 boards. :thumbsup:
> ...


yup!!!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I'm just messing with him .....I don't mean nothing by it. An old dude from NC. Told me once. *" there is no wrong way to do it right"* the only thing that matters is what it looks like after paint. And he's right!!! That's all that really matters. .


"there is no wrong way to do it right"

Best new quote of the year:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Except occasionally in production homes, I don't see a lot of failed paper. Sounds like an epidemic.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Except occasionally in production homes, I don't see a lot of failed paper. Sounds like an epidemic.


CHINEE paper tape!

Dammit Jim!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Except occasionally in production homes, I don't see a lot of failed paper. Sounds like an epidemic.


Production homes is the key. Turn and burn.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> "there is no wrong way to do it right"


but sure as hell, there are _better_ ways :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

All homes are production homes .some are low end some are high end that's the only difference.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Not around here. We have a ton of subdivision that aren't production homes. They aren't 5 plans flipped to make ten and then 200 built. They are smaller (50 or less) home divisions that are all unique plans.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not around here. We have a ton of subdivision that aren't production homes. They aren't 5 plans flipped to make ten and then 200 built. They are smaller (50 or less) home divisions that are all unique plans.


But they are all in a hurry to get them done! Which makes them all production homes!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> But they are all in a hurry to get them done! Which makes them all production homes!


Not true at all. Being expedient doesn't make things production. Production is about turning and burning. It's about cookie cutter plans and materials. Each one is similar so that there isn't a shift in thought when you go from one to the next. That's production.

I also wouldn't confuse being in a hurry and wanting to be as efficient with your time as possible as equal. Being in a hurry means things are done with little to no regard to quality or quality control.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I also wouldn't confuse being in a hurry and wanting to be as efficient with your time as possible as equal. Being in a hurry means things are done with little to no regard to quality or quality control.


Well I guess you've never worked on a half million dollar home in November with the H/O Yelling about moving in by Xmas! And the home ain't even dried in yet.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Well I guess you've never worked on a half million dollar home in November with the H/O Yelling about moving in by Xmas! And the home ain't even dried in yet.


Or a 5 million dollar home on the lake... To hell with quality! Can't miss a day of lake season!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Except occasionally in production homes, I don't see a lot of failed paper. Sounds like an epidemic.


I do specs . The only fails I've dealt with are cracks due to minor truss lift ..They are Diagonal cracks above a few doors down the hallway ..not every one . Just a few each year. And !!!!! I've worked on specks with no power no heat at 10 below zero!! With no call backs ! If I had taped those homes out with All purpose mud they would have busted wide open !! There are tricks to make things work in my trade ..You just gotta go with the punches .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Speaking of truss uplift and pops....if it's just a few fasteners here and there, I have sometimes just removed the fastener and filled the hole. No more fastener. Am I wrong? Seems to work just fine. Let me have it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Speaking of truss uplift and pops....if it's just a few fasteners here and there, I have sometimes just removed the fastener and filled the hole. No more fastener. Am I wrong? Seems to work just fine. Let me have it.


I do the same down the bearing walls . I Just pull the ceiling screws that I know could be an issue . But !!! If they want to cheap out on Factory crap trusses 2 ft on center ! **** EM! You get what you pay for.


Yeah Mark your right about pulling them out. That's what I do . You may as well...When that truss falls back down in the winter That screw will just pop again.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> When that truss falls back down in the winter That screw will just pop again.


***Falls back down in summer you mean. They rise in the winter. Seems counter intuitive but that's how it happens. :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Spencer said:


> ***Falls back down in summer you mean. They rise in the winter. Seems counter intuitive but that's how it happens. :thumbup:


That's why I wear long leg Jockey's in the summer :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sure it does. People go to custom home builders to stay away from cookie cutter grip it and rip it production builders.
> 
> Custom is supposed to be better quality by it's nature. I go to a custom cabinet shop to get better quality than HD's junk production cabinets. Are there elements of production in custom cabinets, sure, but there is a reason production cabinets are cheaper. It's cookie cutter and put together with speed over quality.


Nope. Custom just means it's one of a kind. Nothing more nothing less. Custom builders can put out garbage and production builders can put out quality. But Speed and quality are not necessarily exclusive from one another. Producing quality products fast is what separates us as professionals.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

> The term “custom” generally refers to a home that was built specifically for an individual customer. In other words, the construction of the house targets a particular customer’s specifications. That usually includes the floor plan, lot choice, selection of colors and materials, and all the fixtures that are included as part of the final product. While it’s true some custom homes are more custom than others, these homes commonly meet a consumer’s specific needs better than the other alternatives.



Has nothing to do with quality or speed.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And for the record, I made a comment and Blacktop wanted to argue. I just accepted the invitation.


And I didn't learn chit trom it....I'm still at square one.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

After all these years of working on house after house after house .....even the customs all look the same to me. I worlked on a g/cs personal home years ago that was the biggest piece of chit i've seen to date.. what i concider a custom home is when everyone shows pride in there work from the ground up. My work takes the same amount of time and everyone gets the same attention no matter what they're building. ..a young couple buying their first new home even if it is just a trac house my very well pay on that home for 30 years. They deserve quality too. Imo.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Nope. Custom just means it's one of a kind. Nothing more nothing less. Custom builders can put out garbage and production builders can put out quality. But Speed and quality are not necessarily exclusive from one another. Producing quality products fast is what separates us as professionals.


I didn't say it guaranteed anything. Nor did I say custom was quality and production was not.

It's common sense that when you rush through things quality can suffer. Production building is about speed and cost first. Remember the engineers triangle. You can't have all three at the same time. One will suffer. Since production home building is about keeping the cost down and mass producing (producing = production) quality is left to suffer. Not guaranteed, but generally speaking.

In custom homes you are paying a premium for quality work so it won't get done with the speed as it does in production building.

I have been in thousands of homes. I've worked for production builders and custom builders. Clients demand much higher standards when they are having a custom home built. Production builders want you to produce and want you in and out. A little caulk a little paint and call it what it ain't.

Reality is their are some great production builders and crappy custom builders, but there is a difference in the two.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> After all these years of working on house after house after house .....even the customs all look the same to me. I worlked on a g/cs personal home years ago that was the biggest piece of chit i've seen to date.. what i concider a custom home is when everyone shows pride in there work from the ground up. My work takes the same amount of time and everyone gets the same attention no matter what they're building. ..a young couple buying their first new home even if it is just a trac house my very well pay on that home for 30 years. They deserve quality too. Imo.


Where did I say you couldn't have a quality production home? I missed that one. But quality is the first to go in production home building.

Hell we have thread after thread about production builders slapping them up so fast.

And remember what your buddy said, custom just means one of a kind nothing more nothing less. So you two need to get together on your definitions. You seem to think that custom does mean quality from the ground up. So we actually agree. Custom is thought of as better quality.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So custom homes are production homes?
> 
> You guys are not living on the same planet.





Tinstaafl said:


> Semantics, Rob. Doesn't matter if it's a rubber-stamp tract house or a one-off custom; there's always pressure to get it done quickly and efficiently. That's called production.


We call it ''Custom Production'' here.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You can't have all three at the same time. One will suffer.


The only way to get high quality systems that will delivery a high quality product is to do high volume. That has been proven over and over again by Japanese, US, and Korean companies (and others as well). 

The fact that some builders don't care much about quality is a different issue.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> We call it ''Custom Production'' here.


The are some customizable production homes but they still have limited floor plans but have a customizable aspects.

Production builders build large volume quickly and are limited in plan options. That keeps coats down and turn over high to meet demands. That doesn't mean poor quality but quality is the first to suffer. We've all seen it time and time again.

Custom builders build smaller volume of unique homes with unlimited plan options. They increases the price and allows for unique designs and higher quality products and services. That doesn't guarantee quality but speed is the first to suffer. Most custom homes that I have been in are of much higher quality in detail and execution.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> The only way to get high quality systems that will delivery a high quality product is to do high volume. That has been proven over and over again by Japanese, US, and Korean companies (and others as well).
> 
> The fact that some builders don't care much about quality is a different issue.


That is in a production environment. Meaning you are making the same part overt and over. Like I have said many times, production doesn't mean poor quality but it is the first of the three to suffer. I get paid a lot to do a quality job in a timely fashion. But custom takes more time than production. You are not able to repeat processes and materials can vary vastly.

It's also in automation production. We are taking about human production. Pushing higher volume in home building isn't the only way to get high quality.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That is in a production environment. Meaning you are making the same part overt and over. Like I have said many times, production doesn't mean poor quality but it is the first of the three to suffer. I get paid a lot to do a quality job in a timely fashion. But custom takes more time than production. You are not able to repeat processes and materials can vary vastly.
> 
> It's also in automation production. We are taking about human production. Pushing higher volume in home building isn't the only way to get high quality.


I am making the same product over and over (decks) but every one is custom.

Mobile home decks are certainly not custom. . But it's, because they are all the same design. 

Not even sure production is a name for a type of building. I believe it's a name for how to build.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I am making the same product over and over (decks) but every one is custom.
> 
> Mobile home decks are certainly not custom. . But it's, because they are all the same design.
> 
> Not even sure production is a name for a type of building. I believe it's a name for how to build.


Then you are not making the same product over and over. Some elements are similar but not the same. 

When you do a trailer park that have the same spec, those could turn into production decking. But the decks you normally do are not production they are custom.

And production building is a category of builder. See the links I posted or Google it yourself. It's a common term and is used in the manner I have defined and described. I can't make it more clearer.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

This is really getting silly. You guys are just arguing because it's new saying it. That or you guys really want too get a lot more points in before next week.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This is really getting silly. You guys are just arguing because it's new saying it. That or you guys really want too get a lot more points in before next week.


So it's us arguing. Then what is it you're doing?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This is really getting silly.


:laughing: Those who work/ed in new construction discussing new construction, with a remodeler (who hasn't) , always good for a few giggles. 


Remolding is inefficient compared to new construction and the costs are more. 90% of the additional costs are logistics and gyrations, having little to do with skill level or technique. Bet blacktop will kick your arse taping one of your bathrooms all day long, everyday. Best you can hope for is to keep up and hope he don't rip you a new one for the grief of having to do it. He's fast because he applies production skills, abilities knowledge, maximum efficiency. That's what new construction at any level of "quality" is all about. Making love to each and every miter joint don't pay the bills and ain't nobody there to put the horse and pony show on for.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES;3783642)
And remember what your buddy said.[/QUOTE said:


> :sad: .....so your not my buddy?? :blink:.......(sent from my kindle at mcdonalds parking lot.) I just had to know....its been bugging me all morning.:laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> We call it ''Custom Production'' here.


Smart-ass :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> :laughing: Those who work/ed in new construction discussing new construction, with a remodeler (who hasn't) , always good for a few giggles.
> 
> 
> Remolding is inefficient compared to new construction and the costs are more. 90% of the additional costs are logistics and gyrations, having little to do with skill level or technique. Bet blacktop will kick your arse taping one of your bathrooms all day long, everyday. Best you can hope for is to keep up and hope he don't rip you a new one for the grief of having to do it. He's fast because he applies production skills, abilities knowledge, maximum efficiency. That's what new construction at any level of "quality" is all about. Making love to each and every miter joint don't pay the bills and ain't nobody there to put the horse and pony show on for.


I have worked new construction.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So it's us arguing. Then what is it you're doing?


Responding to your arguments. I made a comment about production and you guys decided to make it the topic. I have no issue defending my position or responding to your silliness.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Responding to your arguments. I made a comment about production and you guys decided to make it the topic. I have no issue defending my position or responding to your silliness.


So everytime you argue which is 75% of everthing you post, would that be considered silliness as well? Or is it just when I argue?


----------

